# Biggest pig ive ever seen!



## bow-boy (Feb 27, 2010)

Ive never seen anything like this!!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TUGixzyOcjE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TUGixzyOcjE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## arrendale8105 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks just like the Hampshire hogs my granddad raised on his farm. The hog may be somewhat wild, but its domestic hog turned wild.  If you pause the picture when the man in yellow hat says "i didn't think he was going to go down" you can see some standing around in the background.  No wild hogs i have ever seen would just stand around with all that commotion!


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Feb 27, 2010)

who let yall hunt in there hog pen. there aint nothing wild bout that hog


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Feb 27, 2010)

Somebodys pasture maybe very domestic looking hog for sure but wish i could find a few looking like that besides at the stock sale


----------



## bow-boy (Feb 27, 2010)

Boar Buster Line said:


> who let yall hunt in there hog pen. there aint nothing wild bout that hog


this isnt me, or anybody i know.........


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 27, 2010)

The guide even thinks it is a 500# hog

Thanks I need a good laugh...got any more of these


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 27, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> The guide even thinks it is a 500# hog
> 
> Thanks I need a good laugh...got any more of these



Idjits for sure!


----------



## bow-boy (Feb 27, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> The guide even thinks it is a 500# hog
> 
> Thanks I need a good laugh...got any more of these


ill post ya my most favorite video of all time under trappin.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yea ive never seen a "WILD" hog let humans get that close in a situation like that much less just get up and stand there like that.


----------



## johnf (Feb 27, 2010)

i go to the hog sell and that looks like those old boars they sell for about $18  for sure!


----------



## olcowman (Feb 28, 2010)

I believe they could've petted on him before they shot him? I don't see how some of these things ever get aired. I liked his message about somehow that it made him a better father and a husband to go out and shoot somebody's tame hog off a farm. Heck if thats the case.... I'm opening up my own men's theraputic rehabilitation and wellness center. Hogs is cheap right now and I might even offer some registered Duroc or Landrace for an additional fee.

I wander if Dr Phil knows about this?


----------



## bowboy1989 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!! That hog was so huge notttttttttttttt!!!!!!! Definitly a pet


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2010)

If the shooter believed he`s done something, he ain`t real bright, and obviously doesn`t know a wild one from a tame one. The operator of that place needs a swift kick...


----------



## Bow_Madness_Hunter (Feb 28, 2010)

OMG,  
Thats the hardest i've laughed all day lol


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 28, 2010)

what bologna!!!


----------



## bow-boy (Feb 28, 2010)

olcowman said:


> I believe they could've petted on him before they shot him? I don't see how some of these things ever get aired. I liked his message about somehow that it made him a better father and a husband to go out and shoot somebody's tame hog off a farm. Heck if thats the case.... I'm opening up my own men's theraputic rehabilitation and wellness center. Hogs is cheap right now and I might even offer some registered Duroc or Landrace for an additional fee.
> 
> I wander if Dr Phil knows about this?


lol!


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 28, 2010)

Pityful Plum Pityful.....


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 28, 2010)

omg... oh my...oh my


----------



## jparrott (Jan 26, 2011)

htats gonna be a farmer


----------



## Ga Quail Hunter (Jan 26, 2011)

bunch of bull but someone out there believes it.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 26, 2011)

The only hog I have ever killed was colored just like that, looked like an oreo cookie. He was running with a bunch of wild hogs, I shot him because it was close to dark and all I could find in the scope was that white stripe across his chest.


----------



## Wesbird2 (Jan 26, 2011)

what a bunch of Bull


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 27, 2011)

There is no way that pig weighs 500 pounds! That must be some city kids who know nothing about wild hogs.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jan 27, 2011)

Rich Kaminski said:


> There is no way that pig weighs 500 pounds! That must be some city kids who know nothing about wild hogs.




As a bowhunter, I have to say those guys are clowns. I would say the boar has gone wild or at least he was with a wild sow.  The sow had striped little ones and they hauled tail.


I don't think he will go over 300 lbs.


----------



## ladybadboar (Jan 27, 2011)

hmmm...that looked uh...intense


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah I bet you coulda held out your hand with some Omolene and y just hit him between the eyes with a boom stick.


----------



## wclawrence (Feb 5, 2011)

This is the stupidest thing I have ever seen.  Kinda makes me feel sorry for that pig.  He was out there minding his business in his hay pile, then here comes somebody, maybe he is bringing me some feed.  But no, he is just coming to kick around in my bed.  Why would someone shoot a pet pig with a bow?  What a jerk.
I am all about hunting, all about killing as many wild hogs as possible, but this is not cool at all.  Domestic pigs can be very very friendly and loving.


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If the shooter believed he`s done something, he ain`t real bright, and obviously doesn`t know a wild one from a tame one. The operator of that place needs a swift kick...



LOL ty Nic !!!


----------



## arich_5 (Feb 6, 2011)

arrendale8105 said:


> If you pause the picture when the man in yellow hat says "i didn't think he was going to go down" you can see some standing around in the background.  No wild hogs i have ever seen would just stand around with all that commotion!



I think that's the pig he shot isn't it?


----------

